# State sales tax refund for US Apple Store purchase?



## Gordon Eastman (Mar 28, 2003)

I bought a refurb iBook that was shipped for pick up in NY. As expected, Apple charged California state sales tax on the computer.

I believe there is a way for a Canadian buyer to get this refunded. I spent some time with Google and on the California government web site, but couldn't find anything.

Anyone know if this can be done? How?


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

Did you properly declare it and pay GST & PST when you brought it to Canada?

Cause I bet you'll need evidence of that!


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

n/m


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Gordon Eastman said:


> I bought a refurb iBook that was shipped for pick up in NY. As expected, Apple charged California state sales tax on the computer.
> I believe there is a way for a Canadian buyer to get this refunded. I spent some time with Google and on the California government web site, but couldn't find anything.
> Anyone know if this can be done? How?


Isn't it more likely you paid NY state taxes?


----------



## trentcanuck (Aug 8, 2003)

There is no refund for US sales tax paid.


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

mikef said:


> He's not asking for the Canadian taxes back, he's asking for the taxes from the US state gov't. It has nothing to do with the GST & PST.


I know, but if you were entitled to the California sales tax back, I bet California would want proof that you exported the item to Canada - in other words - documentation that you paid GST and PST at the border, which you are legally required to do!


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

n/m


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Gordon Eastman said:


> I bought a refurb iBook that was shipped for pick up in NY. As expected, Apple charged California state sales tax on the computer.
> 
> I believe there is a way for a Canadian buyer to get this refunded. I spent some time with Google and on the California government web site, but couldn't find anything.
> 
> Anyone know if this can be done? How?


you can't avoid paying ANY taxes
did you declare the ibook and pay PST/GST when crossing into canada after you picked it up?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

mikef said:


> I'm sure having a bill and proof that you're a Canadian citizen would be sufficient...


that could get the attention of Revenue Canada and the PST people


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Legally the OP should be paying Canadian taxes for an item imported into Canada.


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

mikef said:


> I'm sure having a bill and proof that you're a Canadian citizen would be sufficient...


hah! Not likely!

Americans visiting Canada can get GST refunds for anything purchased in Canada and taken with them back to the US, but ONLY if they have Canada customs validate their receipts. Basically, you show the goods to Canada customs when you pass through customs, and they stamp your receipts so that you can substantiate your claim that you brought them back.

There are no second chances. Forget to do this and you're out of luck!

I doubt California (or NYC) makes this any easier, if they do it at all.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Two things:
1. Apple U.S.A would not have charged you California State tax on an item shipped and received in New York State. Only NY and local taxes apply since Apple does business in every state.
2. You must pay GST and PST on the total value of the item for you to have purchased it, including local taxes. (Unless you are importing for resale and have such a business license, you can't get around this.)
Certain states do have retail sales tax refunds for visitors (such as Louisiana) but they are such a hassle that they are not worth the effort.


----------



## Gordon Eastman (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanks for the few helpful replies. From the other replies, it sounds like I am one of the few to declare and pay Canadian GST/PST


----------

